# Sometimes the Air Force write their own jokes....



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 17, 2017)

It's just funny to see them talk about the stress of qualifying in an indoor, environmentally controlled range, with equipment available to rest their rifles on during the various evolutions.  My elbows still have marks from 'snapping in'.  LOL





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2226910244001619


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2017)

Going from Marine Infantry to an Air Guard air transport MOS was an adjustment, I must admit, but I trained hard, manned-up, got on a high protein diet...and finally won the coveted Blue Pisscutter.

Rifle qual is pretty rough until the first cocktail break, around elevenish...


----------



## AWP (Dec 17, 2017)

I had an awesome post ready, but it is my night off and I'm drinking so hard pass on the commentary.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 17, 2017)

All I can say is...hahahahahahahahaha.....


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 17, 2017)

Well bless their hearts....


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 17, 2017)

Sigh. Well, they're good kids trying hard. 

I haven't had to qualify via SecFo flat range for about a decade and I am super, super proud of that fact.


----------



## DocIllinois (Dec 17, 2017)

How many outside of a job field like @amlove21 's join the Air Force to run around outside and learn how to kill people?  

If the percentage is small then a cushy range makes sense, IMO.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 17, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> How many outside of a job field like @amlove21 's join the Air Force to run around outside and learn how to kill people?
> 
> If the percentage is small then a cushy range makes sense, IMO.


I would have to look, but there are basically 5 career fields in the entire AF that are required to shoot more than once a year as part of their normal duties, not including before a deployment or whatever.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2017)

I think the closest I got to a firearm was when I was forklifting crates of "Humanitarian Supplies" onto herkies for delivery to Nicaragua.


----------



## Grunt (Dec 17, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> ...they're good kids trying hard...



All joking aside, they are indeed!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 17, 2017)

Most jobs in the Air Force are non-shooting and technical. It would be a waste of time and money to train them beyond fundamentals in skills they will never use. Us big shot macho-men crayon-eaters find them an easy target when we see them trying to perform a skill they're unfamiliar with, but I wonder how we would do trying to do their jobs.

In spite of the humor--which is fine--I'm proud of the years I spent in the Air Guard. And believe me I've heard all the Air Force jokes from my Marine buds.

But they poof into thin air the moment you witness a Rolling Thunder or Arc Light mission from the ground...you get a pretty good idea what the end of the world will be like, and your enemies--those that are left--stagger out of whats left of the jungle, naked or in rags, shaking all over, the piss and shit running down their legs.

All those little technicians and wing-wipers and bomb-loaders and weather nerds just made THAT happen. They made Armageddon and delivered it to your AO.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 17, 2017)

And the USAF man's the AC130, one bad ass machine.


----------



## amlove21 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> ...whole post...


Despite my disdain for a lot of the AF, I really am a proud USAF SNCO first. If I wasn't, I would leave.

Your post made me fucking proud, and you're damn right. I may second guess Strategic leaders- but a group of people that can do no wrong are the E-1 through E-5 and O-3's that do the day to day work of ICAS and F3EA that actually affects and wins fights, campaigns, and wars.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Most jobs in the Air Force are non-shooting and technical. It would be a waste of time and money to train them beyond fundamentals in skills they will never use. Us big shot macho-men crayon-eaters find them an easy target when we see them trying to perform a skill they're unfamiliar with, but I wonder how we would do trying to do their jobs.
> 
> In spite of the humor--which is fine--I'm proud of the years I spent in the Air Guard. And believe me I've heard all the Air Force jokes from my Marine buds.
> 
> ...




Yeah. So true. Great post.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 17, 2017)

[QUOTE=


----------



## Gunz (Dec 18, 2017)

Big Air Force and Big Navy have had to take a backseat in the GWOT, and they haven't really opened the tap on all that firepower since Gulf War 1...and even then the full wrath of both was never unleashed. But wait til that little fat fucker in NK drops a Hwasong 15 on somebody we like and then watch the fury of the Gods.

We've got 10 supercarriers just floating around. At least 14 strategic bomber wings (B52s, B1s, B2s), missile subs, ICBMs...when we have to pull the chain on all that inventory you know the shit is real. And it would be unrealistic to think we won't ever have to. And that's when the wing-wipers and swab-jockeys and techno-geeks become warriors...and all us stout-hearted fighting men are digging the fuck in.


----------



## SaintKP (Dec 18, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> little fat fuck




For the Angel of Death spread his wings on the blast,
And breathed in the face of the foe as he passed;
And the eyes of the sleepers waxed deadly and chill,
And their hearts but once heaved, and for ever grew still!


----------



## Kheenbish (Dec 18, 2017)

Just going leave this here...


----------

